# Recommendations for Finzi and Bliss?



## jdkeyes (Aug 19, 2013)

Hope this is the proper sub-forum.

I have recently discovered the music of these two British composers through my Vaughan Williams Pandora station. I am not terribly familiar with their body of work, but was eager for any recommendations as to pieces and recordings that I should keep a look out for. 

I'm familiar with parts of the Romance for String Orchestra and the Bagatelles by Finzi, and Bliss' Colour Symphony, and am guessing these are pretty safe bets to start with. 

Any other composers similar to them aside from RVW and Elgar?

Thanks.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Finzi ~ Eclogue for piano and strings ( a one -movement 'salvaged' from an intended three movement concerto, very well known, for good reason, lovely, very intelligent neoclassical writing 





Clarinet Concerto


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I strongly agree with PetrB's suggestions for Finzi. Both are beautiful pieces. I also would suggest Finzi's Romance for Strings and the Cello Concerto.

For Bliss you might try his Adam Zero Suite from the one scene ballet.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Bliss*: Pretty much everything it seems, but: 
string quartets, chamber works on Hyperion (ensemble works such as Conversations, Rout, Women of Yueh, Madam Noy, Rapsody etc.); Violin Concerto; Music for Strings, Cello Concerto.

*Finzi*: Cello Concerto, often considered his major orchestral work. There´s a Violin Concerto too.

There are of course lots of other composers, often with a somewhat individual voice. But:

*Ernest John Moeran*: Concerti, Symphony, Rhapsodies 



, chamber Works.

*Arnold Bax*: Symphonies, No.1 for instance 



, works for piano & orchestra, including the lovely "Symphonic Variations" 




*Frank Bridge*: Almost all of it - for instance "The Sea" 



, "Lament/Elegy" for strings, "Phantasm" for piano & orchestra 



, "Oration" cello concerto.

*Hamilton Harty* (of an earlier generation):"In Ireland" 



, "Piano Concerto" 



, "Irish Symphony". Chandos recordings recommended.

*George Dyson*: Violin Concerto 



 , Concerto da Camera 



 There´s a fine Naxos recording of the rarely heard, albeit somewhat sinister "Concerto da Chiesa" and other works too.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> *Bliss*: Pretty much everything it seems, but:
> string quartets, chamber works on Hyperion (ensemble works such as Conversations, Rout, Women of Yueh, Madam Noy, Rapsody etc.); Violin Concerto; Music for Strings, Cello Concerto.
> 
> *Finzi*: Cello Concerto, often considered his major orchestral work. There´s a Violin Concerto too.
> ...


joen_cph is a storehouse treasure for this kind of thing -- a vast knowledge of a very wide range of repertoire. Every time he shows up with rep suggestions, I am reminded of it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Excellent list by joen_cph. I'd like to add Charles Villiers Stanford to it.


----------



## jdkeyes (Aug 19, 2013)

This is excellent, a lot for me to explore. Really enjoyed the Eclogue for Piano and Strings last night. Will start cracking away at some of these suggestions today. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## jdkeyes (Aug 19, 2013)

Hmmm. I had tried to use the quick reply but it does not seem to have gotten through.

Thanks so much for the fantastic suggestions. I listened to the Eclogue and first movement of the Cello Concerto and enjoyed them both very much. Excited to give some of these other composers a try as well. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

Finzi's _For St. Cecilia_ is a stunning vocal/orchestral work with tenor solo. Seems to me it was written with the same sort of tenderness and care used when Britten wrote for Pears.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

Finzi's Clarinet Concerto is my second favorite clarinet concerto, after the Mozart.

Sample it here.


----------

